# Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht



## LenSch (20. Oktober 2016)

Moin Moin!

Wir ( Gruppe mit maximal 4 Leuten ), suchen eine schön abgelegne Hütte mitten in der Natur und im Idealfall direkt am Fluss in Schweden zum Fliegenfischen auf Forellen, Saiblinge und Äschen.

Anreise erfolgt zu 90% im Auto da die Flugzeugverbindungen nach Schweden ja nicht sonderlich gut sind. Zumindest nicht in den Regionen wo das richtige Schweden anfängt  

Wann wäre die beste Zeit?
Welche Flüsse sind zu empfehlen?
Gibt es etwas zu beachten?

Bin um jeden ratschlag dankbar!

Danke und Gruß

der LenSch


----------



## zander67 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht*

Fische selber nicht mehr mit der Fliegenrute, kann Dir aber sagen, dass ich Mitte Juni in der Region Dalarna immer die meisten Fische habe steigen gesehen.
Es wurden Äschen / Forellen auf Trockenfliege gefangen. 

Im August war an den selben Stellen kein Fisch (und Angler) mehr zu sehen.

War auch schon in Jämtland und Härjedalen.
Da war im August auch tote Hose.

Also wenn ihr euch die Reisezeit aussuchen könnt, dann lieber am Sommeranfang. 

VG


----------



## baal666 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hey !!!

Bin die letzten Jahre immer für ein paar Wochen durch Schweden und Norwegen gereist und kann dir vielleicht ein wenig helfen.

Es wäre aber schon hilfreich, wenn du etwas konkreter werden könntest.

Also wieviel Zeit habt ihr !?
Und wie weit fahren wollt ihr !?

Eigentlich gibt es zu jeder Zeit zwischen Juni und September Gegenden wo man gut Angeln kann.

Mit einem klaren Süd-Nord Anstieg....soll heißen um so später desto weiter in den Norden....ok ab Ende September gilt das dann nicht mehr. 

lg Jan


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo,

wie baal666 richtig bemerkte: je später im Jahr, desto nördlicher müßt ihr rauf.
Bis Mitte Juli passt es in Mittelschweden meist noch. Interessant sind da vor allem die Gebiete nahe der norwegischen Grenze. Ich war mal in der Gegend von Idre, da gab es viele Möglichkeiten und es ist dort schon recht einsam. Noch etwas weiter nördlich in Härjedalen, da wirds dann richtig einsam und wenn man mal auch zwei Stunden zu einem Gewässer läuft, kann man manch angenehme (Fisch)Überraschung erleben.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## LenSch (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht*

Moin zusammen und danke für die Antworten!
Also geplant sind mindestens eine Woche, zwei wären optimal, kommt auf die Kosten an die entstehen.
Idre sieht von der Entfernung her schon ok aus. Weiter hoch muss nicht sein. Da wir aus dem Ruhrgebiet anreisen wäre das alles noch in Rahmen mit dem Auto.
Das mit der Jahreszeit hatte ich so gar nicht auffem Schirm :-D Da oben tickt die Uhr nunmal anders als bei uns  
Abgelegen und nah am Gewässer wäre natürlich ein Traum. Im Süden habe ich gehört das es da viele Put an Take Gewässer gibt, die wollen wir aber komplett Meiden und nur an Flüssen mit natürlichen Beständen fischen.

Danke und Gruß
LenSch


----------



## baal666 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen in Schweden / Tipps und Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hey !!!

Ok dann wird ja etwas eingegrenzt.
Eigentlich ist die ganze Ecke oberhalb von Mora ganz nett.

Idre ist auf jeden Fall Interessant, mein Tipp wäre noch das Gebiet um Älvdalen...da hat man alles dabei und kann 1-2 Wochen in vielen verschiedenen Gewässern angeln.
Eine gute Infrastruktur und echt hilfreiche Tipps wenn man am Campingplatz seine Karte kauft.

Beste Zeit dürfte so um Mittsommer sein...je nach Temperatur noch bis in den Juli ok sein.

Ich war letztes Jahr Ende Juli auf der Rückreise 2 Tage in der Gegend und da ging gar nix mehr, weil es einfach schon viel zu heiß war. #d

Hütte direkt am Fluss dürfte nicht ganz einfach werden...würde euch auch raten lieber flexibel zu bleiben und gezielt einzelne Spots anzufahren.

Wenns Älvdalen wird kann ich dir für Saibling noch nen Tipp geben...den aber nur per PN |wavey:.
Ansonsten ist es ein geniales Revier für Äschen...Forellen gibt es natürliche Stämme in Flüssen und in zahlreichen Seen besetzt. Allerdings nicht zu vergleichen mit Put und Take Seen...hab dieses Jahr eine von 60+ im Drill verloren, weil sie mir den "Schwedischen-Marken-Drilling" aufgebogen hat#q.

Wenn ihr habt nehmt Belly Boote mit oder leiht euch vielleicht für einen Tag welche vom Campingplatz...traumhafte Momente wie ich finde.


wenn du noch Fragen hast nur her damit.


lg und viel Spass 

Jan


----------

